# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Άφιξη νεοσσών με ερωτήσεις!

## manosmili

Καλημέρα σε όλους.  Στις 23/4 είχαμε την πρώτη άφιξη νεοσσου από τα Ζεμπρακια μου και χτες την δεύτερη.  Ελπίζουμε σήμερα για τρίτη από τα 4 αυγουλακια που έχουν.  
Τώρα θα ήθελα να αναφέρω ότι χτες είδα τον αρσενικό να κοιμάται εκτός φωλιας.  Είναι γιατί αρχίζουν οι ζεστές η τρέχει κάτι?? 
Επίσης θα λείψω για 4 μέρες όταν θα είναι ακόμα πολύ μικρά και δεν έχω κάποιον που να μπορεί να αφιερώσει χρόνο μόνο η μητέρα μου να βλέπει αν θα έχουν φαγητό αυτές τις μέρες που θα λείπω και νερό.  Αντε να βάζει και κάτι άλλο αλλά δεν θα μπορεί να βράζει αυγό να τους βάζει και να το αφαιρεί κιόλας μετά από λίγες ώρες γτ δεν της το επιτρέπει η δουλειά της.  Θα υπάρχει λοιπόν  στο Κλουβί για τις 4 μέρες που θα λείπω οι σπόροι τους φυσικά.  Ένα τσαμπι μιλλετ και αυγό τροφή. 
Είναι αρκετά?? 
Επίσης έχω πολύ πολύ μικρή ορατότητα μέσα στην φωλιά γτ είναι πολύ μυστικοπαθη τα πουλάκια μου και ειναι περίεργα φτιαγμένη οπότε δεν μπορώ να δω εύκολα τι γίνεται εκεί μέσα

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Αν η μαμά σου τα κοιτάζει τις μέρες που θα λείπεις, αλλάζει το νερό και βάζει λίγο αυγό ίσα για να το φάνε άμεσα δε νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## manosmili

Δεν έχει τον χρόνο να βράσει ένα αυγό για δεκαπέντε λεπτα, να κρυωσει και να το δώσει μετά. Επίσης μετά θα μείνει στο Κλουβι μέχρι το βράδυ το αυγό και δεν νομίζω ότι επιτρέπεται.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Εγώ εννοούσα να φέρει έτοιμο βρασμένο και ελάχιστη ποσότητα. Ίσα για να φάνε εκείνη την ώρα 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## manosmili

θα υπαρχουν στο κλουβι 2 ειδη αυγοτροφης. μια με μπισκοτο που εχω τωρα και μαι πατε που περιμενω να μου ερθει. δεν φαινεται να τρωνε αυτην που εχω με το μπισκοτο γτ τπυς βαζω ετσι και αλλιως καθε μερα φρεσκο βραστο αυγο οπορτε θα το προτημανε φανταζομαι ! η μητερα μου θα πηγαινει καθε μερα να ανανεψνει το νερο και τις τροφες ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα !

----------


## manosmili

τελικα ολα πηγαν καλα και τα 3 μικρα μου 12 μερα; σημερα και συνχεζουν να μεγαλωνουν! ανοιξαν τα ματακια συημερα και λεω να αρχισψ να προσφερω στους γονεις λιγο λαχανικο που τους αρεσει !

----------


## manosmili



----------


## manosmili

Να τα και τα μικροουλια.  Ότι φαίνεται δηλαδή  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ωπ! Χιονομπαλίτσες βλέπω!! Τι χρώματα είναι οι γονείς Μάνο;

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Είναι κουκλάκια !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## manosmili

ΕΜΕΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΤΙΣ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ

----------


## amastro

Μάνο, το photobucket έχει πρόβλημα. Καλύτερα να τις ανεβάζεις από imgur.
Για τις φωτογραφίες που ήδη υπάρχουν από photobucket, ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ:
*Πώς να δείτε τις φωτογραφίες του φορουμ που δεν εμφανίζονται !*

----------


## manosmili

Μια ερώτηση παιδιά.  Σήμερα είναι η 20η μέρα από την μέρα που βγήκε ο πρώτος νεοσσος και κυκλοφορούν κανονικά στο Κλουβι πια όλη μέρα.  
Βλέπω τον αρσενικό να παίζει με το νήμα από την φωλιά και να το μετακινεί από δω και από κει στο Κλουβι και κύριος εκεί που είναι το στεφάνι για το Βραστό αυγουλακι. 
Σημαινει κάτι αυτό? Ετοιμάζεται κιόλας για καινούρια γέννα??

----------


## jk21

Ναι , σημαινει οτι υπαρχει η διαθεση .Οταν θα ειναι ετοιμο και το θηλυκο ορμονικα (καθοδος νεων ωαριων στο γεννητικο του συστημα ) θα προχωρησουν . Ειτε σε 2 μερες ειτε σε 12 ,θα προχωρησουν

----------


## manosmili

Γιαυτό σήμερα την κυνηγουσε την κακομοιρη και νόμιζα καυγαδιζαν.  Ελπίζω να μην αρχίσει να κυνηγάει και τα μικρά για να τα διώξει από τώρα

----------

